# Willingale Airfield (former RAF Chipping Ongar)



## spitfire (Jan 20, 2006)

The runway was removed to make the M11 in the 1970's!

The place was discussed as a possiblity for usuage as London's 3rd Airport which in the end became Stansted. Now returned to farming, there are some airside buildings still standing. Not sure what there role was.


----------



## Cooler Ives (Apr 27, 2009)

The Runways were removed in 1965 for hardcore in the building of the Brentwood bypass. A12.


----------



## djmartyc (Apr 27, 2009)

i can't see the image's mate


----------



## jonney (Apr 27, 2009)

Just says images have been removed. Where they gone to.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol, he may have taken them down, or changed his photobucket account access thingy lol.

Anyhow, the last time he posted was back on February 14th *2006* lol.


----------

